# Electric Ireland undercharge



## AngieT (17 Sep 2019)

Help!

I've received a letter this morning from electric Ireland, saying they had been given a meter reading, and if it's correct that I owe them almost 9000 euro!

My meter is in my hall, nobody has called to take a reading and I didn't send in a reading as an ESB networks technician came here last summer, he said they had mixed my MPRN number with one of my neighbours and I had been over charged for approx 8 years, so I'm in credit!
I've rang them today, with my current reading, it's actually more than estimated and was told they will spread out the costs...but I'm so shocked. How could they make such a huge mistake.


----------



## elcato (17 Sep 2019)

Without seeing your bills for the last year we can't really advise. First thing to do is to find the bills you have paid and check the readings each time. If it's very low then they could be right. The problem with EI is that they base the estimated readings an the last one so if they gave you a very low bill last year they may have used that to make the estimates. That said 9k in a year is way too high unless you have serious usage. Does anything stick out for such usage ? Ask them (in writing) for all the bills for the last 12 months - there should be 6 bills. Make sure also that the MPRN matches. One thing, are you sure the ESB guy was a technician and not an imposter ? Did they acknowledge on the phone that the nistake was made about the MPRN number ?


----------



## Leo (17 Sep 2019)

9k would suggest significant under-billing over time alright. What were the typical bills, and were they all estimates or were you submitting meter readings to keep the billing accurate?


----------



## mathepac (17 Sep 2019)

The first thing know is that there is a massive disconnect between ESB networks and Electric Ireland; data do not flow readily between the two organizations, think Pony Express and quill and pen. Plus whoever makes up the estimated bills seems to be using a random number generator or they are just guessing.

The second thing to do as already suggested, is to check that the MPRN on your printed bill matches the MPRN on your meter. 

Thirdly what information was the ESB Networks technician using to back up his claims of undercharging you? Can you contact ESB Networks and ask what were the outcomes from his visit e.g. did he submit a meter-reading on your behalf after his visit or change the MPRN associated with your account?


----------



## elcato (18 Sep 2019)

Just one thing to add here. The people who answer your calls or emails are not very savvy so don't believe a word they say. Contact a manager by email for all correspondence.
Edited to say "In my experience of dealing with Electric Ireland with complaints".


----------



## SparkRite (18 Sep 2019)

mathepac said:


> Thirdly what information was the ESB Networks technician using to back up his claims of undercharging you?



Did ESB networks not say the opposite :- 


AngieT said:


> an ESB networks technician came here last summer, he said they had mixed my MPRN number with one of my neighbours and I had been over charged for approx 8 years, so I'm in credit!


----------



## mathepac (18 Sep 2019)

No, an onsite technician did.


----------



## SparkRite (18 Sep 2019)

mathepac said:


> No, an onsite technician did.



Ok, I'll rephrase,



mathepac said:


> Thirdly what information was the* ESB Networks technician* using to back up his claims of undercharging you?



Did an *ESB networks technician* not say the opposite ?



AngieT said:


> as an *ESB networks technician* came here last summer, he said they had mixed my MPRN number with one of my neighbours and I had been over charged for approx 8 years, so I'm in credit!


----------



## AngieT (18 Sep 2019)

Thanks for the replies, I received a phone call today from a lady in residential billing, based on my current meter reading, they said my bill is now 9500 euro but as a goodwill gesture they are willing to write off 50% of this, and I can pay it back over the next 16 bills. 
All of the meter readings I have submitted over the years, plus any readings taken by a technician have all been entered incorrectly in the electric Ireland system, resulting in overcharges and undercharges! they can't tell me how many years this has been happening but it could well be even before I moved in. My head is reeling from a this.


----------



## Palerider (18 Sep 2019)

Do not agree to anything unless you are satisfied you are paying for your consumption, you mentioned this could be from before you moved in, just be sure.

Your consumption must be massive as €9500 would be almost eight years billing in my house


----------



## AngieT (19 Sep 2019)

Thank you, I'm sure that this figure has to be for at least 10 years consumption, my house is small, only 2 of us living here and we're both out at work during the day.
It doesn't make sense to me at all why it's so excessive


----------



## PaddyBloggit (19 Sep 2019)

Check that there is nobody tapping into your supply.


----------



## elcato (19 Sep 2019)

Do the readings over the last few months look average ? Check out what you have used over the last 12 months and see if it's average. From Moneyguideirelend.com
_The most recent electricity usage figures, produced by the Commission for Regulation of Utilities (CRU) ,  say that *4200kWh* is now the “official” average annual electricity usage for households in Ireland._


----------



## Recall (17 Jan 2020)

AngieT said:


> Help!
> 
> I've received a letter this morning from electric Ireland, saying they had been given a meter reading, and if it's correct that I owe them almost 9000 euro!
> 
> ...


Hi,

I too an in a similar situation in my case after 5 years with Airtricity I signed up for their budget plan which was for €148 per month by direct debit. 

Within a few months they contacted me to say they underestimated my usage and I now owe them over €2,500.   When I checked my usage I found my usage was 171.85 in Nov, 244.54 in Dec, 543.16 in Jan 761.12 in Feb and 513.13 in March and 367.16 in April. 

I believe the meter must have been faulty and agreed a €240 fee to have it checked but when I rang a couple of weeks later I was told there was no works order to check it and the meter was destroyed. 

I only have a single phase coming into the house am I right in thinking usage of over €700 the main fuse would have popped and it would be practically impossible to use this much?



elcato said:


> Do the readings over the last few months look average ? Check out what you have used over the last 12 months and see if it's average. From Moneyguideirelend.com
> _The most recent electricity usage figures, produced by the Commission for Regulation of Utilities (CRU) ,  say that *4200kWh* is now the “official” average annual electricity usage for households in Ireland._


----------



## SparkRite (17 Jan 2020)

Recall said:


> I only have a single phase coming into the house am I right in thinking usage of over €700 the main fuse would have popped and it would be practically impossible to use this much?



No, not at all, if we run the power to its hypothetical max of say 230V X 63A = 14.5KW

If we run that for 24hrs everyday,for a month, say 30 days we have a KWhr usage of 10,440.
So at say, 20c per unit that would come to a monthly charge of €2,088 .

But nevertheless, €700 does seem high, but we have no idea what you have plugged in ?


----------



## Recall (17 Jan 2020)

SparkRite said:


> No, not at all, if we run the power to its hypothetical max of say 230V X 63A = 14.5KW
> 
> If we run that for 24hrs everyday,for a month, say 30 days we have a KWhr usage of 10,440.
> So at say, 20c per unit that would come to a monthly charge of €2,088 .
> ...


I've no idea why my usage went up so much but after Airtricity put in a pay and go meter usage dropped to €42 the following month, I'm still convinced the meter was faulty


----------



## Sue Ellen (18 Jan 2020)

Recall said:


> I've no idea why my usage went up so much but after Airtricity put in a pay and go meter usage dropped to €42 the following month, I'm still convinced the meter was faulty



Sounds as if you need to make an official complaint and pursue their complaints procedure.  If the matter is not resolved to your satisfaction then progress on to the CRU.

Wasn't it convenient for them to ditch the meter even though they could have made a €240 fee out of the investigation


----------



## Recall (18 Jan 2020)

Recall said:


> Hi,
> 
> I too an in a similar situation in my case after 5 years with Airtricity I signed up for their budget plan which was for €148 per month by direct debit.
> 
> ...


The few months before never went over €120 per month but suddenly the


Sue Ellen said:


> Sounds as if you need to make an official complaint and pursue their complaints procedure.  If the matter is not resolved to your satisfaction then progress on to the CRU.
> 
> Wasn't it convenient for them to ditch the meter even though they could have made a €240 fee out of the investigation


I have reported it to the Energy regulator who have been great but Airtricity tell me the investigation is closed as no fault was proven but when the Energy Regulator contacts then they say the investigation is still ongoing


----------



## Sue Ellen (19 Jan 2020)

Recall said:


> I have reported it to the Energy regulator who have been great but Airtricity tell me the investigation is closed as no fault was proven but when the Energy Regulator contacts then they say the investigation is still ongoing



I would contact Airtricity by e-mail and c.c. the CRC in on the email.  Confirm that you need confirmation in writing that the investigation is closed.  If they do not provide this then get back to the Regulator.  The ball is in their court then.


----------



## Recall (20 Jan 2020)

Sue Ellen said:


> I would contact Airtricity by e-mail and c.c. the CRC in on the email.  Confirm that you need confirmation in writing that the investigation is closed.  If they do not provide this then get back to the Regulator.  The ball is in their court then.


Thank you I will do that


----------

